# ¿ Se podrá adaptar módulo de encendido ?



## solisjose (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 30, 2019)

Jajaja pregúntale a un maistro electrico


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2019)

Sin mas datos no es fácil responder.


----------



## solisjose (Sep 30, 2019)

hermano saludos . es que estoy nuevo . aqui  y lo que pasa es que anterior mente explique y me rechazaron el mensaje . le explico tengo un motor ford 302 carburado pero el distribuidor que tiene es full inyeccion . y el modulo original va pegado al mismo me dirijo a ustedes es para saber si puedo adactar un modulo chevrolet de 4 terminales y como hacerlo ya que no conozco . osea original si hago los cambios pero adactaciones electricas no


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 30, 2019)

Es adaptaciones con *p* pero debes tener un diagrama primero antes de hacer cualquier cochinada


----------

